# Lemon juice -- good, bad, neutral?



## Ruairidh (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, so long story short, my pair got into my lemon water today while freeranging. They didn't get much of it (a few laps) before I notices what they were up to, but they did get enough to form an opinion. They liked it a lot, and we had to put them away because they kept trying to get back to my water glass. Is this bad for them, or could it become an acceptable treat for them? 

The mixture I drink is about a quart of water to three tablespoons of lemon juice, in case that matters. 

Thanks...


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

They say orange is bad for boys, but I think it's just the peel that's the problem. Haven't heard anything about lemon. I'm surprised they liked it, however, since citrus is bitter, and they're not supposed to like bitter flavors.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its very acidic, and could really mess up their digestive system so I wouldn't use it as a treat unless you want to face the consequences in cage cleaning LOL


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd guess more neutral than bad. I'd watch their poos- see if their bodies can handle it without digestive trouble though.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

BigBen said:


> They say orange is bad for boys, but I think it's just the peel that's the problem.


According to the Rat & Mouse Club of America, you should " NOT give orange juice or oranges containing the white skin-like coating to male rats - it contains d-limonene, which has been proven to cause kidney cancer in male rats." They are not the only ones who say this.


----------



## Leah (Feb 24, 2021)

Dispelling the "Rats can't eat Citrus" myth This might help. Citrus is fine in small amounts.


----------

